# working with family



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i just totally need to vent. 

my brother has a hedgefund, and a few years ago he totally screwed himself and lost lots of money. and then my sister(who had been working at Dean Witter as a stockbroker) was like "i'll help you out". so they were both struggling and she was like "we're family, i'll help you". and he was like "when i get money in the fund, we'll get millions and we'll have soo much money" and my sister was like "yeah". 


its totally different now. 1 year ago my brother hired his best-friends sister(same age as my sister 30yrs old) and she was given a salary of $3,000/month for doing nothing. while me and casey were working more hours and still getting $8/hr. so then like 6 months ago we started getting a bunch of clients and more money started getting into the hedgefund. rachel(the 30 yr old with the salary) started getting responsibilities. and she's stupid. so she would mess up stuff. my sister started making $10,000/month and we had a bunch of bills and stuff. and my sister would have to fix all of rachels mistakes.

then cynthia asked for a raise and for the past two months she's been making $16,000/month. and JUST now we started getting a savings account. cynthia supports me, my mom, and the dogs(which are like children). my brother--he makes like $100,000/month and he's only at work like 30% of the time. cynthia is ALWAYS here. we havent had a vacation in YEARS. and my brother gets at least 3 a year. 

so...since 6 months ago he's been ignoring cynthia...stopped talking about her getting more money and he has been basically acting like an a$$h0le. 

OH, and whenever rachel messes up---my brother blames cynthia...eventhough it wasnt her fault. 


FOR EXAMPLE: when we send clients or prospective clients a book about the hedgefund company....we give them our numbers. like how well we're doing. which casey(my boyfriend...he works here too) updates EVERY month. well, rachel didnt ask casey for the updated list, and was sending out the old one...the one from like 4 months ago! who does my brother blame--casey. when casey didnt know that rachel was sending out books. 

another example---rachel is in charge of finding out new clients and the amount and she tells cynthia and cynthia makes a statement/welcome letter. WELL, "mr. jones" calls and says he hasnt recieved a statement. cynthia was like "hes not on my list that rachel gave me" but my bro still blames cynthia. and then cynthia goes to rachel and is like "when did mr. jones deposit his money' and rachel was like "justin didnt give me an updated list"(btw, rachel can look this up on the computer.....but she doenst like doing work). so then after like 10 minutes, rachel was like "oh, i had an email from justin from OCTOBER 4TH saying that mr. jones deposited his money". 


YET---MY BRO DOESNT BLAME RACHEL. 

it's totally stupid. now cynthia thinks she's going to get fired. because eventhough she does ALL THE WORK in the office...my bro doesnt care. so when cynthia quits, me and casey are going to quit too. i made the templates for EVERYTHING that this company uses. 

i told cynthia to tell me when she's going to quit and i'm just going to clear out my whole computer. 




so this guy my brother hired, so far he's brought in $500,000 in the past 3 months and this guy got $25,000. and he's going to london this january to try to get a few million. 


and i know that some of you on here are good with marketing and advertising. so if you could private message me and we can talk more about it. i want all the help we can get. and then we could set up how to pay you or something.









i gotta go. thanks for listening!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

What's a hedgefund? 
I'm sorry you have a brother like that. I hate how some of my family is like that. I have this cousin who has 2 kids that are around my age. Well, she thinks I'm such a bad influence on them. I don't even have a life but when they hang with me she gets upset with them saying they'll become bad and what not. *NEWS FLASH* They're freaking 18-19, out of the house and in college. Do I need to say more? And yet, she doesn't mind that when they need me, I'll drive all they way to where they are and help them out and let them borrow my car cause their's is wreck or whatever. STUPID.

I wish I could help ya. I have like A.D.D. or something and so I try so hard to keep things organized and do things as effecient as possible. :/ I use to work in an office. I hate to work WITH an idiot! * I always hated getting paid the same as someone else and I do more work then them.*<--pet peeve
Anyway, does your brother like Rachel or something? Why is he so blind? Your sister gave him money to get his broke butt outta financial issues. 

I don't know about you, but the sad thing about my family is that we all, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc, use to get along sooooooo well! We use to have so much fun together and were so close. But when everyone gradually started making money, everything changee. Somebody thinks there better than somebody! SUCKS


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

a hedgefund is sorta like a mutual fund. basically he gets everyones money...puts it all into one account and trades it. they can do a little more than a mutualfund. i dont know what....but thats what they tell me. lol.









i have no idea why he likes rachel. and she was supposed to work today....and she didnt come in. OH, and my brother was like "write down all the days that everyone takes off" because everyone is allowed 3 sick days and 2 week paid vacation-----rachel has already missed 8 days since August. and she only works from 8:30am-2pm. 

you know what happens if she misses more than the "3 sick and 2 week vacation"----NOTHING!! 


and a couple of weeks ago, when my brother was in hawaii, she came to work late because she wanted to help her son out at school---how did my brother find out---because my sister told him! 

she gets paid $150/day basically....and before we had those "paid days off"---did she take out $150/day she missed???? NO.

and my brother did crap about it! ugh!!










how many days have i taken off? 0. even when i feel sick because this job is soo easy. how many days did cynthia take off? 1--to go to the dentist. and while she was at the dentist: get this:

rachel took an hour and a half 'break'(she didnt tell anyone how long she was going to be gone) to take her husband to the mall!! 

so my brother was freaking out about an account(rachels fault) and who does he call??? CYNTHIA. WHILE SHE'S GETTING CROWNS DONE! she was in the dentist chair, had the dentist stop drilling so that she could answer his question.


who did he get pissed off with?? CYNTHIA---for not being at work. evnethough she had told him 4 WEEKS in advance that she was going to be gone for 2 hours to the dentist.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im sorry about your brother.

i guess he likes rachel, or just can get mad at ur sister coz shes his sister..

bummer...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

He's so unreasonable! I would just quit right on the spot just to show him how important you are. You know he calls Cynthia because he knows Rachel won't know jack and CAN'T help at all. And since he's angry already, he'll take it out on her. ARGH. I got so much to say, but I'm probably going to piss you off more BLAH. 

Just have a great Thanksgiving with your babies and your sister and your OTHER family LOL.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, we've all decided that when cynthia quits then casey and i will quit. it sorta sucks because its really really bothering cynthia. she is getting lasik(eye surgery so then she doesnt need glasses anymore) on december 6th...so we're thinking that the week after we'll have a "vacation". we dont have any money to stay in a hotel for a week.....so we're thinking that every day we'll do a "field trip". like we can rent a boat for $40/hr and just go around a pier in circles. lol. gruffi did it when he was five months old...he loved it. 

and cynthia wants to go to disneyland. so i'll take her there one of the days. i'm trying to save as much money possible now. im going to give cynthia my paychecks so then we can pay off the credit cards. 


cynthias planning on starting to get clients for my brothers firm, so then she can make more money....and then she's going to leave my brother and be like "i want all the clients i brought too". lol. 

i totally hate it when you cant trust family


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I've worked for my parents since i was 10yrs old... and my parents paid me well.. always getting a raise when I worked even harder... so I cant complain, i have had a good working experience with family.. I feel for you about working with family that doesnt treat you well... i have heard of that! Dont worry, you can vent here as much as you would like!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That just totally sucks! I hate it when the people always let the slackers get away with whatever but the real hardworkers always get the shaft.. don't even get me started on that. But it must be a million times worse to have that person be family. I really feel for you and hope the situation gets better!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Cathy
Certainly sounds like a mess. 
I wish you lots of luck.
Families can really suck sometimes. But they will always be there for you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

A partnership with strangers a lot of times gets nasty, it's even worse when it is with family. There is a saying : if you want to keep a good relationship with your family and friends, never do business together, never buy from them, never sell to them, never loan money from or to them.

Best of luck.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

geez, it sucks. cynthia started crying(mostly because she felt betrayed and pissed) because my bro went into her office today(yes...we're working today. but guess who's not?? rachel and robin) and started telling cynthia that she should take a different approach to things and not get so emotional. UGH!! he was like "you dont like rachel personally, you should take it out professionally" and cynthia was like "i dont like her professionally". 


oh, and robin sounds like she's 10 years old (and she's 20). i swear! and he basically told us that me and casey dont sound good over the phone and thats why he needed to hire robin. why'd he have to insult us?? 

oh, and robin told my bro that she got an IM (everyone has msn messenger) and it was from me or cynthia saying that she gets too much money for what she does. thats a TOTAL lie!! i honestly think that rachel and her are setting us up or something, you know?

so cynthia started crying and was like "im your flesh and blood, why are you supporting this whore (thats what she calls rachel because she ALWAYS wears slutty clothes)" and he was like "im not supporting anyone" and its like he let rachel go home a few times because "she felt as though everyone hates her"







i dont get that. 


so cynthia was like 'you're making a big mistake". OH, and he was like 'if rachel messes up, you have to take care of it". and cynthia was like "im always fixing her sh*t". and he was like "thats how it works in business".














last time i checked---if someone repeatedly messes up...they get fired. 

so cynthia basically told him that she wants his help and she'll leave the company. and he was like "fine". 



OH!!!!!!! AND HE MADE A PERSONAL ATTACK!! 

i've told you all before--i dont have any friends. i stopped talking to everyone in highschool because they all started drinking and taking drugs(im not like that). 

and cynthia doesnt have any friends because she thinks they're "too much work" and she prefers to be with the family. 


SOOO, my brother was like "cynthia, look at you. you dont even talk to aunt mary or claudia(other drama---mary and claudia our step-cousin repeatedly insulted my mom TO HER FACE saying that they've given her soo much money that they'd be millionaires by now and mary told my sister to her face that she's nothing and that she's a bitch...stupid stuff. so cynthia stopped talkign to them) you dont have any friends, cathy doesnt have any friends. that should say something about how you are professionally"







i didnt get that


WELL, when we stopped talking to my aunt....my brother stopped talking to her(i dont know why). so then cynthia and i were like "why dont you talk to mary anymore" and he was like "i still send her christmas cards' and we were like "why dont you invite her to your daughters birthday parties"


HE HAD NO ANSWER. he's an idiot. i gotta go now. thanks for listening!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Ugh, it sounds like your brother needs to shape up and get into the BUSINESS frame of mind. He seems too immature to handle it in a business-like manner. He let that girl go home several times because she felt like she wasn't liked?!?! Woah. That's no way to conduct a succesful functional business.
Working with family can be tough. My husband and i started a business partnership in web design and marketing when were just boyfriend and girlfriend. He has the business and marketing mind and i have the design skills, so it's a win-win situation. We really do work well together and try to sepaprate business and home as much as possible. But sometimes it is hard to leave a little tiff at home and not have it leak into our office environment.
We do best when i have my project and he has his and we don't really talk most of the day. (haha) But it's times when we have to do projects together and he's over my shoulder and i'm over his, that we can get a little snippy with one another. When it's only for a day or two, we're fine.
BUT, we've been working on a project like this now for over 2 weeks and it's been a little crazy. heh. Luckily we have our own office and no employees. We've been pretty snippy these past 2 weeks, but we're fine and happy when we get home!








Working with family can be tough, but if all parties know how to handle themselves, (ie. your brother.) then it can work out great!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i TOTALLY agree with you baby coconut. like my bro was telling me and cynthia that we cant say ANYTHING negative about anyone at the office ANYMORE(eventhough cynthia has her own office......it seems like rachel is listening in on our conversations). 

WHEN HE TOLD ROBIN TO NEVER LISTEN TO RACHEL!! it doesnt make sense at all. 


and he's like 32 yrs old and he's SUPPOSED to be the boss, and he'll talk to robin about strip clubs and drinking!! 

I'D feel uncomfortable if my boss was trying to act like a "friend" and talk about disgusting stuff like that, you know? like thats totally not business talk. 
and he doesnt even talk like that to me and cynthia because he knows that we think its innappropriate---and we're his sisters! he totally disgusts me!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sooo, cynthia's quitting as i type. she's in my brothers office telling him that rachel is really ****ed up and that he's letting everything like is messed up. (sorry for the cussing).


so guess what?? rachel wrote a letter to my bro (and of course casey put the envelope to the light and read it) and it said that she is going to quit unless he gives her a raise and then she'll take things "month by month". thats she's going to give him a 30 day trial or something gay or stupid like that. 

and then cynthia tells our bro "i need the numbers from rachel" and then 2 seconds later he calls casey to his office saying "do you have a problem doing statments" and casey was like "no". so then casey asks rachel "i need the numbers" and then she gave him a shocked look like she's surprised that casey is telling her to do her job. and then she says "i'll have justin CC (email) everything to you". which is her NOT doing her job. shes supposed to get justins emails and then make like a spreadsheet and make everything easy to read and have everyones account on there. has she ever done that?!? no.


im nervous. she's going to tell my bro that she wants $300,000 right now and that she's going to leave the company. and then with that money she's going to trade it. and i dont doubt her abilities.....its just that she's going to use all the money that we have...and trade it. that means she needs to trade 5,000 shares per DAY so that we can pay our bills and she can give casey $1,000/month. our bills, including caseys pay, will be $5,000. she has to pay taxes and all that stuff.










and she's talking to him right now, and all i hear him say is "here's the thing" and then he tells her bullshit about how rachel is needed. i sooo hope cynthia isn't getting emotional. its like totally hurting her how he is basically stabbing her in the back with all this crap. i better get going.

thanks for listening.

cathy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 1 2004, 01:55 PM
> *sooo, cynthia's quitting as i type.  she's in my brothers office telling him that rachel is really ****ed up and that he's letting everything like is messed up.  (sorry for the cussing).
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That sucks that he isn't standing by his family. Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 24 2004, 12:15 PM
> *i just totally need to vent.
> 
> my brother has a hedgefund, and a few years ago he totally screwed himself and lost lots of money.  and then my sister(who had been working at Dean Witter as a stockbroker) was like "i'll help you out".  so they were both struggling and she was like "we're family, i'll help you".  and he was like "when i get money in the fund, we'll get millions and we'll have soo much money" and my sister was like "yeah".
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Dr Cathy

I work for a hedge fund we have about 600 million under management
im not quite understanding how your brother is making money , do you do private equity deals, do you manage private money or company money, what kind of investors does yoru hedgefund go after ,Your sister can't open up a hedge fund with 40K in it who is going to be attracted to a fund that has 40K under management thats a drop in the bucket to people who invest in these funds
someone in your brothers company has to be managing the funds where they are making money in order to have people invest in the first place are you sure its a hedgefund?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Dec 1 2004, 03:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr Cathy

I work for a hedge fund we have about 600 million under management
im not quite understanding how your brother is making money , do you do private equity deals, do you manage private money or company money, what kind of investors does yoru hedgefund go after ,Your sister can't open up a hedge fund with 40K in it who is going to be attracted to a fund that has 40K under management thats a drop in the bucket to people who invest in these funds
someone in your brothers company has to be managing the funds where they are making money in order to have people invest in the first place are you sure its a hedgefund?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19694
[/B][/QUOTE]


Also one other thing cathy
when you are managing a fund there is a fee and the mangement gets a percentage of that fee from that fee there are operating costs and so forth
so on...If someone brought in 500K your hedge fund gets a fee for that not the individual , If your fund is making money each year well than you cant say 
you get 5% the first year and 2% after its all according to how the fund does
first few years i worked here before 9/11 our funds were giving returns of 8 to 9% 
last few years we have been down , this year is a good year but thats the risk our investors take they are willing to weather the storm for high returns
plus you have to have a real sharp fund manager who knows how to trade


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Any updates????


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok, well. she went in there and started her whole talk about how she's feeling unwanted and that rachel isnt doing her job at all. and then my bro was like "im sorry you feel that way, i'll talk to her. i just have a problem that you're anti-social" and then cynthia was saying that he was too and that he better fix things and he agreed. so she didnt quit. like during the talk she realized that it would be better if she stayed at least 6 months longer. and i sorta didnt feel comfortable with her quitting today either. and then after talking for 20 min with him, he called rachel in his office. i totally hope things change.


about the hedgefund:

maxismom--- we only have a few million under management....and he handles EVERYTHING. he does all the trading for it. and the fund is actually pretty good. like compared to the s&p...we're always higher. in 2003 the fund was up around 16%. i dont know what it is year to date.

and the 5% goes to relationship managers. their commission(i guess thats the word) is 5% up front and 2% every year after. so the INVESTOR doesnt get 5% and 2%....the investor gets what the fund is getting. 

to start up the company with our accountant is 40,000 dollars. and then cynthia would invest her own 200,000 dollars and then trade that herself.









i hope that all makes sense. lol. 

Cathy


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I know how Cynthia feels. I'm one of those who when gets a phone call from a telemarketer and they ask me if they can speak to an adult. Like SHUT UP. LOL. I'm 24 now and I am so fed up with how people don't take me seriously that I have to be such a B**** sometimes, but it's all good because that's how I vent. HEEHEE. 

You should remind Cynthia how much she's needed so she'd have more confidence. Tell her never to talk to anyone when she's angry and to wait til she's calm down and less emotional to talk. Even when someone makes her very upset or make her want to cry...just walk away. 

Also, it seems like Cynthia's position in this company is equal to your brother even though he's the owner. If that girl gets a raise(or even if she doesn't), Cynthia needs to TELL her to start doing her job. Make her earn her money! Nag her if you will. And if she has an issue, say,"I wouldn't be talking to you if you DID YOUR JOB!" Heck, be nice about it when you ask her to do her job and if she acts stupid, show her how to do things. 

I wish I were there to help! I sure do need some money! LOL. Good look, Cathy. Tell your sister I really feel for her and to hold her ground.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 1 2004, 06:40 PM
> *ok, well.  she went in there and started her whole talk about how she's feeling unwanted and that rachel isnt doing her job at all.  and then keith was like "im sorry you feel that way, i'll talk to her.  i just have a problem that you're anti-social"  and then cynthia was saying that he was too and that he better fix things and he agreed.  so she didnt quit.  like during the talk she realized that it would be better if she stayed at least 6 months longer.  and i sorta didnt feel comfortable with her quitting today either.  and then after talking for 20 min with keith, he called rachel in his office.  i totally hope things change.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


that makes more sense to me lol because i was like there isnt a chance you would get investors with 40K in a fund and no track record other than what your brothers fund has and most people would not leave if they are getting a nice return 
if i were your sister i would try and work it out if not she should go to another hedgefund its hard to start up something like that but i do wish you good luck and i hope you work it out


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thanks you guys!







yeah, cynthia told my bro "rachel better not get a raise". lol. and rachel is telling him LIES. its soo annoying. she was saying that cynthia was rude. and then cynthia was like "listen....i didnt even talk to her yesterday". she's soo stupid. and then we asked him if we could give rachel a deadline on what we asked her for on TUESDAY. and he said "ok". so we did it. you have to give her STEP BY STEP the instructions. that bothers me. 

and buttercloud...i wish you were here too. we need some competent people working here!!! 

and robin---she is always late by five minutes. that sorta bothers me. and then she tells my brother that she can do excel, powerpoint, type 45 wpm(to him that was HUGE, i was like 'hello....i can type 65wpm and casey is around 70 wpm').....YET robin cant setup a hotmail account.










i think that maybe my stupid bro is trying to hire stupid people so that he can make himself feel better...... :lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i dont know what to do. check this out:


cynthia asked my bro "so is rachel moving to the receptionist desk" and then he was like "i was thinking about it. how is it your business?"

and then i think cynthia said something...or maybe not, and then she IMed me this:

R--is my brother

CYNTHIA says:

R says:
stop asking me questions that do not relate to the fund


CYNTHIA says:
I thought I was part of the office and I was suppose to know what is going on...


*Cathy* says:
he's sooo stupid

CYNTHIA says:
he signed off




what do you guys think of this??? she even told him yesterday "i was here since the beginning". and he was like "yeah". i totally thought everything was going to get better. but he's still giving rachel her "demands". and rachel does crap...literally. 

like my brothers Father In Law asked for an office here and he gave it to him. and he's like an engineer or something. and he bought a desk for his receptionist and had it laying around for a MONTH in pieces. and when we got to work this morning....it was all finished. he's probably going to give that to rachel. which doesnt really make sense because doug (the father in law) doesnt really like her. AND rachel doesnt do her job. 


if anyone can give me some insight into what we should do that would really be appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 2 2004, 10:05 AM
> *i dont know what to do.  check this out:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Cathy my advice is this
i think its now become so out of hand that you need to make a decision what you want to do, this is your brothers fund and he obviously seems to have allegiance to the wrong people but its still his fund and if you and your sister arent happy than you both need to get out of there. The way im reading it it sounds to me like your brother values these other 2 people workwise and doesnt seem to want to fix the problems so thats what i would do i would get out
maybe thats what he wants im sorry to be blunt but thats how it sounds
Good Luck


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm a lil confused. Lately I've been trying hard to wake up early and It's killing me so I'm like a zombie right now. 

Why don't you guys just have a meeting? If Rachel's telling lies, then call her out in front of her face and Keith's. But of course, be a nice as possible (my sister says kill them with kindness...it hurts more). 

OR:
Is Rachel doing her job at all? Seriously, does she contribute at all? If she really doesn't, then wouldnt the idea of splitting your profits 3 way intice your brother more than giving up a few g's to a numbnut? 

And as far as the desk goes. Are you sure you're not making an issue out of the desk because of the whole Rachel issue? Because if you really need it, then take it. If you don't then let it go and it'll be one less thing to stress over. If Keith is thinking about giving it to her, and you feel you really need it more, go talk to Rachel about it. Be logical to her on why you need the desk more. She seems so retarded to me that I doubt she'll have a good reason to need the desk. And heck, have that discussion in front of Keith too before she tattle tells to him about some crap you DIDN'T do. LOL.

This sounds stressful. You 3 should find a way to laugh about it so it would ease things for you guys. I could think of so many sex jokes...hahaha!!!! I'm messing!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm pretty blunt and to the point...unfortunately









When I get fed up, and I have had enough, I leave. The money may be good, or whatever, but sometimes you need to break away and move on with your life. If you feel you are being reated unjustly, like MO, BAN your brother!


















~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, well, its decided that my stupid bro has picked rachels side. we cant have meetings because hes the boss....he's the one in charge of EVERYONE he pays EVERYONE----its just really messed up. like before, i felt bad that i was still getting paid eventhough i go to school......but not anymore. i said this beofre---ALL THE MATERIAL....LITERALLY... that is used by the office, was made by ME. and he doesnt appreciate that at all. 

and the issue wasnt that she was getting a desk...the issue was that she was going to work for his father in law (who has another business) AND work for my stupid bro and have him pay her AND SHE DOESNT DO CRAP!

i have my own desk, i do my homework at work...i have nothing to complain about. but i'm really close to my sister--and if she's getting screwed...im totally standing by her. 

she plans on leaving definitely. she's not sure when though because she's not sure he will give her money that he said was hers. there was no contract or anything...just verbal stuff where he said "the 100,000 that we got from selling the house is yours". thats it. it sucks having this untrust. so we're thinking that in 3 months she'll have 12,000/month to save. so by the end of december she can have 108,000 for herself. for her to trade. 

she's thinking of not opening an office for around a year. there's this guy Gary B. Smith on CNBC that trades his own money. he doesnt have clients. and he sounds like he's doing really well for himself. 

anyway, thanks everyone for listening!! i'll definitely update on whats happening and stuff.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Good luck with everything. Keep us posted.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

now cynthia is saying that she's going to tell our bro that all three of us want to work at home since we really dont do stuff around the office. casey is there at the office at 6 am to start everything up....so thats another thing that my bro would have to do...or find someone to do. 

and if my stupid bro says that we cant work from home, then cynthia is thinking about saying "well, you said that the 100,000 from selling the house was mine and the 200,000 down payment on the lot was mine....so i want it". i guess we'll see. i'll post if anything happens. 

Cathy


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think it's a good idea! At least you dont have to see Rachel's FACE everyday! MOO HA HA MOO HA HA


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 4 2004, 11:07 AM
> *"well, you said that the 100,000 from selling the house was mine and the 200,000 down payment on the lot was mine....so i want it".  i<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20262*


[/QUOTE]

:new_Eyecrazy: 

i wish i had that much money toooo!!!

im very poor


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mee-they might open up their own hedgefund so you can work for Cynthia and Dr. Cathy! LOL Earn some money! hehe, I would love to help if I lived in Cali. 

This might make Cynthia feel a lil better. I was at the gas station w/my bf and I left my purse in the car. We bought a lottery ticket(it's up 150 million, why not?) and a pack of cigs and I told him to pay for it and he handed me the wallet. He thinks that they wouldnt care BUT OF COURSE THEY DO! Anyway, she asked for ID, and she apologized to me and said I look really young...like 13. I thought that was weird because I was wearing nice clothes and a leather jacket (although it was pink







). She asked me how old I was and I said 24. She was a little surprise. I said "yeah, you're a whole decade off!" hahaha. Does Cynthia look 13? HAHAHHAHA


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 5 2004, 01:15 AM
> *We bought a lottery ticket(it's up 150 million, why not?) and a pack of cigs <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20371*


[/QUOTE]

STOP SMOKING !!!! it kills ya ~!!~~


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 5 2004, 08:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP SMOKING !!!! it kills ya ~!!~~


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20393
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yuck!!!! Buttercup tastes like an ashtray!!!!!!!!








Ha ha...just kidding...
my son would tell you that you do drugs...and that drugs will kill you...they are BAD!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 5 2004, 08:26 AM
> *Yuck!!!! Buttercup tastes like an ashtray!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahahahha





































welcome to the "gang"


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i dont think cynthia looks 30....but mee will see her and tell you what she thinks. lol. i dont FEEL 23. lol. i still feel 18. LOL. and yes....cigarettes are drugs!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AM I BEING TAG TEAMED HERE? YA'LL ARE JUST UGLY! 
Tlunn--I don't know what ButterCUP smells like but ButterCLOUD smells GOOD esp. because I bought a big pack of greenies







.

Mee--PLEAAAASEEEE, breathing kills you









Dr. Cathy--30 or 13?

Ya'll are stressing me out with all this lecturing...Imma go smoke now! THANKS ALOT! That's 2 minutes off my life because of YOU GUYS. HAHAHHAHa


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 5 2004, 01:01 PM
> *Imma go smoke now!  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20425*


[/QUOTE]

how was ur smoke??


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 5 2004, 01:15 AM
> *Mee-they might open up their own hedgefund so you can work for Cynthia and Dr. Cathy! LOL  Earn some money!  hehe, I would love to help if I lived in Cali.
> 
> This might make Cynthia feel a lil better.  I was at the gas station w/my bf and I left my purse in the car.  We bought a lottery ticket(it's up 150 million, why not?) and a pack of cigs and I told him to pay for it and he handed me the wallet.  He thinks that they wouldnt care BUT OF COURSE THEY DO!  Anyway, she asked for ID, and she apologized to me and said I look really young...like 13.  I thought that was weird because I was wearing nice clothes and a leather jacket (although it was pink
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ME TOO!!

I was out for a friends' 21st party this weekend just passed... standing at the bar and was approached by one of the security guards (I was standing in the middle of a group of about 5 people and I was the only one approached!) who asked for ID. He told me I looked like I was 12. I'm 22!!!! GRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Dec 5 2004, 06:50 PM
> *ME TOO!!
> 
> I was out for a friends' 21st party this weekend just passed... standing at the bar and was approached by one of the security guards (I was standing in the middle of a group of about 5 people and I was the only one approached!) who asked for ID. He told me I looked like I was 12. I'm 22!!!! GRRRRR!!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow, that was pretty rude of him to say that! It's one thing to say you look young for your age, it's another to say you look 12!







I probably would have said something really nasty to him...cause I'm like that. *lol*


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 5 2004, 12:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how was ur smoke??








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20426
[/B][/QUOTE]
HAHHA, I didn't do it. I was TRYING to make you guys feel guilty. pouAHHAAHAH jk. I'm weird. I don't smoke everyday.

Sunshine--Poor thing. I feel ya. You know what's weird? When I went to Vegas for Millenium, I didn't get carded at all and I KNOW I didn't look 21 and over...I was only 20 puahahhahha. But, you're gonna love when people are still carding you when you're 30-35 yrs old...so don't worry, be happy! HAHAHHAA


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 5 2004, 10:28 PM
> *  But, you're gonna love when people are still carding you when you're 30-35 yrs old...so don't worry, be happy! HAHAHHAA
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20482*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, that is VERY nice...cracks my husband up!!!! I usually get carded going into casinos..not so much to buy drinks anymore....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok, cynthia IMed our stupid bro saying something about how the situation needs to be resolved and and the best way is if cynthia, casey, and i were to work from home. the stuff that we do can be done at home and that it would probably be best to keep the confidential info at home than at the office. (**i forgot to tell you all about how we need card keys to enter the office, and we have confidential stuff......and my bro gave a card key to a relationship manager. and relationship managers dont have to come into the office. so this guy comes whenever he wants and he thinks he's the boss. its sooo gay. and the reason this guy thinks he's the boss is because my bro made him think that. and then this guy told rachel about how this guy tried cutting off a chickens head and cut off his own penis and the dog ate it.







innappropriate stuff. and since rachel comes off across as a ****...she just laughed)


anyway, guess what he said after cynthia wrote this long thing about how its best to work from home?!??


he said "ok". thats it. i told cynthia that he's probably plannign something to fire us or something.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe not a bad thing, right?


----------

